# PONTIL PUFFS



## Dansalata (Oct 28, 2010)

FOUND A WHILE BACK. IN MY CW ERA AREA...


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 28, 2010)

Way more than just puffs - nice ones!


----------



## Dansalata (Oct 28, 2010)

THANKS!!!


----------



## downeastdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

I love puffs.  You can't get more "utilitarian" than that.  Yours are pretty big puffs, I'd call em double puffs

 thanks for the pic


----------



## ajohn (Nov 25, 2010)

OK,You guys gotta help this jar guy out.What's a puff?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, tell him, please! I would but.. I'm puffed out just trying to imagine what they are...[&o]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2010)

Ajohn,... I had it explained to me that the small unmarked pontiled "slicks" were referred to as "puff's" because they were light and thin and about a puff of air was usually all it took to blow one. I'm not sure who the term originated with....


----------



## coboltmoon (Nov 26, 2010)

Puff


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 27, 2010)

Surfaceone,...is that Puff the dragon?


----------



## ajohn (Nov 27, 2010)

So he huffed and he puffed and all he could blow was a little bottle with no name to go with it.And the little piggies laughed at him so hard they forgot to lock the door and the wolf came in and ate them!... []


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2010)

> Surfaceone,...is that Puff the dragon?


 
 It's Puff the _*Magic*_ Dragon, Joe.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 27, 2010)

[&:]   []    [&:]    []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKOrpyO0z48


----------

